# Skype problem help??

## scarzo

Hi,

i have a problema with skype, when i run skype i have this error:

```
ale@ALEX ale $ skype

/usr/bin/skype: line 1: artsc-config: command not found

No running artsd or esd found

Starting skype without sound daemon

==========================================

/usr/bin/skype: line 50: 13399 Segmentation fault      ${skypecmd} ${progopts} >>${logfile} 2>>${logfile}
```

Help

----------

## ChojinDSL

Are you using KDE? and if yes, are you using ARTS sound daemon?

you could try re-emerging skype but force it to not include support for arts.

```

USE="-arts" emerge skype

```

----------

## nadi

hei, 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/skype: line 1: artsc-config: command not found
> 
> No running artsd or esd found
> 
> Starting skype without sound daemon 

 

I don't think your skype problem has anything to do with artsd or esd. I had the same message everytime I run skype, but it does seems to affect it in anyway, at least not something obvious. The segmentation fault might be due to another problem. 

Try reemerge. If it does not help, either downgrade, or upgrade to unstable version. 

I hope it helps..

Nadi

----------

## scarzo

 *ChojinDSL wrote:*   

> Are you using KDE? and if yes, are you using ARTS sound daemon?
> 
> you could try re-emerging skype but force it to not include support for arts.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i do this but i have this error:

```
/usr/bin/skype: line 1: artsc-config: command not found

No running artsd or esd found

Starting skype without sound daemon

==========================================

/usr/bin/skype: line 50:  6604 Illegal instruction     ${skypecmd} ${progopts} >>${logfile} 2>>${logfile}

```

Help??

----------

## martindv

what about this? 

```

Gentoo init.d # skype

Running artsd found

Starting artsd wrapped skype

==========================================

Running wrapped Skype failed, trying not-wrapped mode...

==========================================

Gentoo init.d #

Gentoo init.d #

```

any idea?

----------

## scarzo

i have this error now:

```

ALEX etc # skype

/usr/bin/skype: line 1: artsc-config: command not found

No running artsd or esd found

Starting skype without sound daemon

==========================================

/usr/bin/skype: line 52:  1381 Segmentation fault      ${skypecmd} ${progopts} >>${logfile} 2>>${logfile}

Running wrapped Skype failed, trying not-wrapped mode...

==========================================

/usr/bin/skype: line 59:  1383 Segmentation fault      ${skypecmd} ${progopts} >>${logfile} 2>&1

```

help!!!

----------

## e-dust

This setup guide will probably get you started!?

http://www.skype.com/help/guides/soundsetup_linux.html

----------

## lord.hong

Go to line 52 in /opt/skype/skype and change the line in:

```

eval ${skypecmd} ${progopts} >> ${logfile} 2>> ${logfile}

```

This should help.

----------

## laden

I have downloaded skype from http://www.skype.com and I have uncompressed it in /home/laden/skype. 

 *Quote:*   

> laden@spartacus ~/skype $ tar jxvf skype_staticQT-1.2.0.18.tar.bz2
> 
> skype-1.2.0.18/
> 
> skype-1.2.0.18/lang/
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> laden@spartacus ~/skype $ cd skype-1.2.0.18/
> 
> laden@spartacus ~/skype/skype-1.2.0.18 $ ./skype
> 
> 

 

but skype don't open. Why? 

Sorry for my bad english!

----------

## m4chine

I get the same results as martindv. I am trying to run skype under x86_64 and have emerged the 32-bit sound emulation libraries.

```
$ skype

No installed artsshell or esd found

Assuming you're running no sound daemon

Starting skype without a sound wrapper

==========================================

Running wrapped Skype failed, trying not-wrapped mode...

==========================================
```

I am running fluxbox with out arts or esd. Any suggestions?

----------

## thasheep

I got skype to run straight after it emerged but it if anything else tried to access the sound system while skype was running, I couldn't make or receive a call (chat was still fine) and I needed to stop everying restart skype. Here's how I got it to work.

Basically, /usr/bin/skype is a symlink to /opt/skype/skype, which is a script that tries to work out how it should call skype.bin (the actual programme). Take a look at the script, it'll try to wrap skype.bin in artsd of esd if they exist. Starting it wrapped seems to cause nothing but pain for everyone concerned whereas starting it unwrapped works fine (for me) - as long as OSS emulation (or real OSS if anyone still uses it) is enabled in your alsa config (99% chance that it is). So if you run /opt/skype.bin and if that works (I need to pause my music before making a call but I would anyway) then 'correct' your menu entries to run /opt/skype/skype.bin (what I did) or you can

```

# su

# cd /opt/skype

# mv skype skype.bash

# ln -s skype.bin skype

```

and all should be merry.

Hope I've helped

----------

